# FET. saline hysterography/ endometrial scratch



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

hi everyone

saline hysterography/ endometrial scratch

Im curious .... Ive read about these on the site and some doctors recommend them , others dont.  Are most woment undergoing FET having these procedures?  Should I ask my doctor to have them to increase our chances?

thanks in advance


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I don't think these are done as routine, these are normally done after a number of failed cycles I believe.  I don't think they are cheap either.

Hopefully someone else will come along who knows more then me.

X


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Stevie

I am due to have an endo scratch before my 7th cycle , first fet though. I got my first BFP in Nov from a fresh cycle but M/C at 6 weeks. Dr recommended Endo/s to help implantation. As staceysm says I don't think its routine as I have only been offered it now after 6 full ICSI cycles.
Good luck  

Bluebellx


----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi

I had the endo scratch as part of a clinical trial at Nurture Nottingham (they have an article about it on their website) They seem to think it may double the chances of becoming pregnant as it improves the lining of the womb (possibly a reaction to being "harmed") but are doing more research to be sure - hence the trial. It was pretty much like a smear test only it took longer - I am on good authority that for most people it is relatively painless but with some cramping. For me it was quite painful and I fainted afterwards - think this was due to 'my womb not being in the right place' - don't ask me what that means as I had no idea it could move!!! One doctor had to push down on my tummy while the procedure was happening and also due to the fact I wasn't very prepared for it ( as it was a clinical trial I didn't know until I turned up whether I was having it or was in control group and not having it) Anyway after the embarrassing fainting stint I felt fine. The Dr scanned me just before EC and was very excited about how my lining was looking so maybe it has worked. He is scanning me just before ET on Monday as well. I have heard that you can pay to have it done at some clinics but have no idea how much it costs as it is something they often advertise and you have to specifically ask for it.

Hope this info helps x


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ooooh Larka........ 

Seems you had a rough ride. Hope it works for you. Keeping everything crossed!

My Dr did mention a bit of the lovely sedation  

Bluebell x


----------



## Moonshadow_73 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just adding in my experience - I had an endo scratch last Monday in preparation for a FET. I've had 2 failed ICSI and failed FET up to now. I did go to my last review with a lot of questions and I don't know if that led to the consultant offering to do the scratch this time. It was relatively painless, just some cramping during and after. I was given gas and air for the procedure but it was so quick, I would guess less than a minute. Some spotting afterwards but nothing serious.

I don't think it's offered routinely, I know our clinic has only just started doing it and would only consider it after a few failed cycles.

Remains to be seen whether it helps!

Jen


----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

no sedation or gas/air was offered to me - no wondered I fainted lol!


----------



## Moonshadow_73 (Feb 17, 2012)

Larka - I probably didn't need it as it was all very straightforward (just in case anyone is put off by the though it is awful!) but it sounds as though it would have been warranted in your case. I think it's quite common for the uterus not to be in a great position - my consultant asked if I needed the loo beforehand, apparently having a partially full bladder can help push the uterus into a better position (not that they told me that before I was led on the table with him peering at my lady garden!).

I hope it proves to have been worthwhile x


----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

yeah - sorry didn't want to put anyone off!

Would have it done again regardless.


----------

